# Tricycle with a 24in. front wheel



## barracuda (Apr 19, 2014)

Here's an old trike I got from a guy named Steve at Faber's in San Jose many years ago. No badge, guttered fenders, "garden" paint job, long spring seat, and a big front wheel. I'm curious about the maker and age - is it Colson or Rollfast? Or something else? 1920s or '30s? 

I'd appreciate any thoughts you might have.


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 19, 2014)

I think the rule being used isn't quite accurate. Assuming it's measuring correctly up to the 17" mark, ignoring the numbers and counting from the 17" mark makes the wheel a nominal 24" size instead of 30". The 24" size is about the largest front wheel used by most mfrs of tricycles in the 1920s to 1930s period where this tricycle falls. It could be an American National, Steelcraft(Murray), Columbia, or even another brand not mentioned in your post or mine. Without the head badge it's hard to nail it down to a specific maker since several of them made very similarly designed tricycles. Are the head badge holes in a vertical or horizontal line? That might narrow it down a little by comparing the hole placement with some of the badges of trikes from that period shown on this site: www.tricyclefetish.com

Dave


----------



## barracuda (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you. It looks a lot like a Siebert.









Note to self: revisit training in the use of rulers and Google.


----------

